# Rips with no labels?



## Curiosity (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey, was just wondering if anyone knows if rips are ever shipped without labels an in plain boxes? possibly with the boxes and/or labels mailed seperately? I saw some disagreement on this on another forum so I wanted to ask the experts.


----------



## csully8080 (Nov 16, 2012)

From what I understand then send them seperate......


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes they do come like this


----------



## Curiosity (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## DF (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes, sir.  I have had both the plain boxes & vials w/o labels.  I have also had the fancy version with the bells and whistles.  As long as they have the XX on the top your gtg.


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 16, 2012)

Thats how I always receive my Rips with real boxes and labels one day later...


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 16, 2012)

its for your protection.  you should be getting them soon, from what ive seen they will ship you the kits and than maybe 3-4 days later the labels.

if for some reason both the kits and labels were stuck in a hub it could be bad news bears ....


----------



## Curiosity (Nov 16, 2012)

Cool I appreciate it guys. I've gotten them both ways and I definitely trust my source, but I was reading a thread where this was being argued and some people were claiming that they don't ship that way. Just wanted to check with the people who are in the know around here. Makes sense to do it that way for security reasons.


----------



## PFM (Nov 16, 2012)

You are good Bro.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 16, 2012)

Curiosity said:


> Hey, was just wondering if anyone knows if rips are ever shipped without labels an in plain boxes? possibly with the boxes and/or labels mailed seperately? I saw some disagreement on this on another forum so I wanted to ask the experts.



Hygetropin and Riptropin ships boxes and label separate when shipped Internationally to get through customs better, anyone to tell you different never had the real stuff sent to them overseas.


----------



## cranium85 (Nov 24, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Yes, sir.  I have had both the plain boxes & vials w/o labels.  I have also had the fancy version with the bells and whistles.  As long as they have the XX on the top your gtg.



Yes as long as they ha ve that DNA type looking thing on the top of the vial they are g2g...i think they are shipped seperate for customs reasons


----------

